# Drawings!



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey everyone this is a drawing that I did of a betta : and I am also taking requests so if five people want to post pictures of their bettas I would be happy to draw them!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Are they free?


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> Are they free?


Yeah, sorry I didn't mention it


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol ok this is my boy July he died a while back.


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> Lol ok this is my boy July he died a while back.


Oh I'm sorry, my girl Luna died this morning, I will work on this now


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss, it can be a tough thing.

Thank you


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> Lol ok this is my boy July he died a while back.


Here he is, I'm sure I didn't do him justice!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Very cute, I love it, thank you so much.


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> Very cute, I love it, thank you so much.


No prob


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you please do Igneel?


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Could you please do Igneel?


Yeah no prob


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Could you please do Igneel?


Here is Igneel:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

rylovesriska said:


> Here is Igneel:



Thank You I love it, its very pretty!!:-D


----------

